# Thank you MACOSX.com!



## macgrrrl (Jul 3, 2005)

Just wanted to say that this site is fantastic.  The people of MACOSX.com have gotten me out of some pretty serious jams right when I was about to pull my hair out!  This is a great MAC community.  The replies are quick and accurate, the people are friendly and helpful, and the support is free.  What more could you ask for???  So, I just wanted to say thank you to MACOSX.com and the people that make this site possible.  Your generosity is never taken for granted.  And thank you to all the people who helped me get out of those tough situations.  You rock! ::love::


----------



## ScottW (Jul 3, 2005)

Thank you for your wonderful feedback. It is those type of comments that keep us helping people like yourself.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 3, 2005)

that's been my experience of the site. very swift help that kept me coming back. now _i'm_ the tech. wierd.


----------



## matrix_x (Jul 5, 2005)

agreed - thanks Macosx!


----------



## Dillinjabreakz (Jul 5, 2005)

Let me just say one thing....AMAZING!  This site blew me away with how QUICK! And KNOWLEDGABLE! they are.  Bob helped me thru every single issue step by step and right away. Normally only a minute would pass till I would get a reply back. THATS AMAZING!  I couldn't say enough good things about you guys...it really makes me feel better knowing that you guys are around and if I EVER get in a sticky situation then I know right where to go.  FLAT OUT AN AMAZING GROUP OF PEOPLE YOU GUYS ARE!  Keep up the good work and I will recommend you to every person I know if they have a Mac problem.  Once againAMAZING!

P.S. Thanks again Bobw 

Sincerely,
Mikel S. Rosenthal
mikelrosenthal@gmail.com


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 5, 2005)

You have put a smile on every volunteer's face - {especially Bob's}.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 6, 2005)

Bob is simply amazing. I think it was even him who helped me out when I first came to this forum desperately looking for help. Yeah, thanks to everyone! It's wonderful to be part of this community.


----------



## bobw (Jul 6, 2005)

Now I'm blushing


----------



## ScottW (Jul 6, 2005)

Bob is a tech support wonder all on his own. Kudo's to you Bob and a big Thank You.


----------



## DevilRocks (Jul 6, 2005)

I love this forum site, i came for support now a tech I like the free email, and tee-shirts i really want one. I love the fact that we can  choose our questions and answer them anytime . this site has helped me, and i have enjoyed giving something back. 

congrat's on the success in the past month!


----------



## macbandit (Jul 7, 2005)

I first came to this site looking for an answer to a problem and decided to join as a "Tech". I have found this to be rewarding, being able to help people that mostly have the same problems that I have experienced. This is by far the best Mac site I have visited or been part of. I am proud to be a part of it


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 7, 2005)

Lets hear it for Bob!


----------



## soccercomplexity (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks to STEVE who helped me solve my master/slave problem on installing a 60GB drive into a Bondi. OSX is loading as I speak and life is grand. iMac G4, G4 Powerbook 15", a bondi, a strawberry and a blueberry iMac. (big family).

Thanks again Steve, I lost my ticket but followed your advice and found the jumper positions for my drive at an IBM site.  David


----------



## Squibler (Jul 10, 2005)

I am a volunteer and I think I can call myself a bit of a geek when it comes to Macs, but there are always questions that I don't know the answer to and that's when I need help. Apple's support site is great (just look at the state of Microsoft's one!) but I have found macosx.com to be even better. I just love helping people out like this and after I have given heaps of support, I know that when I need some, it's only a click away.

Thanks Mac OSX.com


----------



## Qion (Jul 10, 2005)

I've said it before and will say it again, Steve, this is a grand achievment and somewhat of a miracle in itself. For people all over the EARTH to congregate to one place to share problems and opinions, not only is the support the best on the planet, but the people and culture too. 

THANKS


----------



## Veljo (Jul 11, 2005)

macbandit said:
			
		

> I first came to this site looking for an answer to a problem and decided to join as a "Tech". I have found this to be rewarding, being able to help people that mostly have the same problems that I have experienced. This is by far the best Mac site I have visited or been part of. I am proud to be a part of it


I asked about being one and I never got a reply


----------



## ScottW (Jul 11, 2005)

Did you fill out an application?


----------

